# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  لمحة عن الشيخ محمد شارف شيخ علماء الجزائر   - رجل بأمة-

## أبومروة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   
  الشيخ محمد شارف شيخ علماء الجزائر   - رجل بأمة-

1 ـ اسمه ونسبه الشريف:
هو محمد شارف بن عبد القادر بن الحاج بن عبد القادر بن الحاج المدني، يتصل نسبه بالحسن بن علي بن أبي طالب رضي الله عنهما زوج فاطمة الزهراء رضي الله عنها، ثبت عند الشيخ صحة نسبه الذي يمتدّ إلى بيت النبوة بوثيقة يحتفظ بها تشتمل على توقيع 25 من المسنِّين المزَكِّين من طرف قاضي الجزائر العاصمة، واضعين عليها خطوط أيديهم مختومة بختم القاضي، يشهدون كلهم بصحة هذا النسب.

2 ـ عناية أسرته بالعلم:
أسرة الشيخ مشهورة ومعروفة باسم الحوامد نسبة إلى جدهم سيدي حامد الشارف، تقطن مدينة مليانة الواقعة بين ثنية الحد وقصر البخاري، وكانت هذه العائلة المتوسطة الحال في الرزق، معروفة بالتديُّن، فوالده وجده الأول والثاني، كلهم من حجاج بيت الله العتيق، ومن حفظة كتابه الكريم، مشاركة في العلم، وحريصة على تحصيله وتبليغه، فهذا جده الحاج المدني كان شديد العناية بالفقه، حريص على تحصيله، منهوم باقتناء الكتب ونسخها، ووالده الحاج عبد القادر، عنه حفظ وعليه ختم الشيخ القرآن الكريم، وأخذ بعض مبادئ الفقه و اللغة، وعم أبيه الشيخ ابن سهادة الذي اشتهر بالفقه والعلم، يعد أيضا من أساتذة الشيخ محمد شارف، وهو صاحب زاوية علمية في تلك المنطقة، وأخواله أيضا كانوا مهتمين بالعلم مشاركين فيه.

3 ـ مولده نشأته العلمية:
ولد الشيخ حوالي سنة:1325هـ/ 1908م، في مدينة مليانة، ولاية عين الدفلى.
حفظ القرآن الكريم، ولم يتجاوز عمره 12 سنة، تلقى مبادئ علوم اللغة والفقه بمسقط رأسه مليانه، وببعض المناطق القريبة منها، ثم انتقل إلى الجزائر العاصمة فواصل تحصيله العلمي، حيث تعرف هناك على مشايخ نُجُب، أخذ عنهم ما كانت نفسه تصبو إليه من كمال، لتوفر عوامل النبوغ فيه، من استعداد فطري، وملكة في التحصيل والفهم السليم، وجوّ علمي في عائلته، وحرص شديد على الطلب، كل هذه العوامل تهيّأت للشيخ، ساعفتها صقل المشايخ لهذه المواهب، فنتج عن هذا الامتزاج، ذمرة اسمها الشيخ شارف. 
كان الشيخ في مرحلة التحصيل كثيرا ما يختلي بنفسه ليكرر ما أخذه عن شيوخه، وربما استرسل في مسائل أخرى لم يذكرها شيوخه في مجالسهم، فكان لا يكتفي بما يأخذه عنهم من فنون، بل كان يطرق أبوابا وعلوما أخرى قراءة من الكتب المتوفرة لديه، وهكذا كان دأبه في طلب العلم وطريقته في تحصيله.

4 ـ شيوخه: 
أما شيوخه الذين تلقى عنهم العلم في بلدته فهم: 
1 ـ والده الحاج عبد القادر بن الحاج المدني: الذي كان من حفظة القرآن الكريم، وله مشاركة في بعض فنون العلم كالفقه والنحو، وهو الذي لقن ولده محمد شارف كتاب الله، إذ قرأ عليه الختمة الأولى بطريقة المحمول، التي تعرف بـ: الشّاقة، وقد بدأ حفظ القرآن في حدود السابعة أو الثامنة من عمره، وأتمّ حفظه ولم يتجاوز بعد 12 سنة، وتوفي والده حوالي سنة:1337هـ/ 1920م، أثناء تلقينه الختمة الثانية لكتاب الله تعالى.
2 ـ الشيخ الحاج ابن سهادة: وهو عم أبيه الذي كانت له زاوية لتحفيظ القرآن، وعليه قرأ الشيخ الختمة الثانية لكتاب الله تعالى.
3 ـ الشيخ احسين بلحاج بوغرقة: قرأ عليه الختمة الثالثة لكتاب الله تعالى، حيث انتقل الشيخ إلى فحص رُقَّالة، دائرة مليانة، كما أخذ عنه شرح صغرى السنوسي، وختمها على يديه، وحضر أيضا دروسه النحوية في شرح المقدمة الآجرومية، وكان ذلك من سنة 1925م إلى سنة 1932م.
بعدها انتقل الشيخ محمد شارف إلى مدينة مليانة، فتلقى العلم على:
4 ـ الشيخ مَحمد وكَّال المعسكري الأزهري: خريج جامعة الأزهر، غادر مصر بسبب اضطرابات سببها الاستعمار الإنجليزي وقتئذ فاضطر الشيخ إلى الرجوع إلى بلدته ووطنه، حيث استقر بمدينة مليانة، وانتصب للتدريس، وشغل منصب مفتي المسجد الجامع في مليانة. ختم عليه متن الآجرومية، ثم ختمة من مختصر خليل المالكي.
5 ـ الشيخ بن عودة: كان يشغل وظيفة الإمام المدرس في المسجد الجامع في مليانة، وقد وصفه الشيخ محمد شارف بأنه كان فقيها، وأفادنا أنه حضر دروسه في شرح مختصر خليل.
6 ـ الشيخ عبد القادر مساعدية: وهو أيضا من فقهاء مدينة مليانة، وكانت له مجالس علمية حضر الشيخ بعضها.

انتقل بعدها إلى الجزائر، أي: في سنة 1932م فأخذ عن:
7 ـ الشيخ عبد الله الدراجي( ت: 1938م): كان موظفا في الحضور، وهي وظيفة سرد البخاري مرة كل سنة في المسجد، لازم الشيخ دروسه من سنة 1934 إلى سنة 1937م، وعنه أخذ الخلاصة الألفية لابن مالك كاملة في مسجد سيدي امحمد الشريف بالقصبة، كما حضر دروسه الفقهية وخاصة شرح الرسالة لابن أبي زيد القيرواني.
8 ـ الشيخ نور الدين عبد القادر البسكري: خريج المدرسة الثعالبية بالعاصمة، حضر عليه دروسه في النحو، والصرف، والمنطق، والعروض، وكتب الأدب والتاريخ، كمقدمة ابن خلدون، وذلك من سنة 1932م إلى سنة 1937م، فأجازه الشيخ بشهادة ما تزال في حوزته.
ومن بين الكتب التي كان يعتمدها هذا الشيخ: متن ابن عاشر في الفقه، قطر الندى لابن هشام في النحو، النحو الواضح وبعض الكتب العصرية في علوم اللغة الأخرى، وشرح المعلقات للزوزني، ومقدمة ابن خلدون، وتاريخ الجزائر لعثمان الكعاك، وكتاب إيساغوجي في المنطق...
9 ـ الشيخ بن دالي محمود المعروف بالشيخ كحول: الإمام الأوَل بالجامع الأعظم في الجزائر العاصمة وقتئذٍ. حضر الشيخ محمد شارف دروسه في شرح متن القطر لابن هشام بطريقة الإملاء حفظا.
إلى جانب كل هذا، كان الشيخ حريصا على حضور الدروس الإصلاحية التي كان يلقيها أعضاء جمعية العلماء المسلمين الجزائريين في نادي الترقي، فحضر كثيرا من دروس الشيخ عبد الحميد بن باديس، ومحمد البشير الإبراهيمي، والطيب العقبي. وقد أبدى الشيخ إعجابه الشديد بتلك الدروس، وطريقتها، ومواضيعها، وبلاغة أصحابها وفصاحتهم.

5 ـ صفاته وأخلاقه:
كل من عاشر الشيخ وتعرّف عليه يستشف منه خصالا حميدة و أخلاقا كريمة، نجملها فيما يلي:
1 ـ الهمة العالية والشغف الكبير في تحصيل العلم وتبليغه.
2 ـ الذكاء والفطنة وسرعة البديهة. 
3 ـ الحِلم والتواضع، بحيث صارت إذا ذكرت فلابدّ أن تقرن مع اسمه، مع الزهد والورع الذي يذكرك بسلفنا الصالح، إضافة إلى الإخلاص وصدق السريرة ورقة القلب.
4 ـ السعي في قضاء حوائج الناس، فأحب العباد إلى الله أنفعهم لخلقه.

6 ـ علاقته ببعض أقرانه:
تميّزت علاقة الشيخ بأقرانه وأترابه من أهل العلم بالتقدير المتبادل والثناء المتقارض، شأن أهل الفضل في تعاملهم، فكانت علاقته مع الشيخ أحمد حماني والشيخ علي المغربي والشيخ محمد بن عبد القادر رحو، والشيخ أحمد سحنون رحمهم الله تعالى، طيبة للغاية، و ربما شاوروه في بعض ما يرد عليهم من الأسئلة، وكان يجيبهم ويدلي لهم برأيه ويبين لهم ما عنده من علم في تلك المسائل.
وقد شارك مع الشيخ حماني في بعض الحصص التلفزيونية، كما أثنى عليه الشيخ حماني في اجتماع عام مع الأئمة، وشهد له بمقدرته الفقهية.

7 ـ محطات من حياته:
- جمع الشيخ بين نشاطي العلم والتعليم في آن واحد، فكان يحضر مجالس العلم عند شيوخه، ثم يكرر على بعض أقرانه، فكان تلميذا وأستاذ في الوقت نفسه. 
- كان الشيخ محمد شارف يحضر دروس الشيخ مَحمد وكال المعسكري الأزهري في شرح الأجرومية، مع طلبة يكبرونه
سنا و تقدما في التحصيل، وفي أحد المجالس امتحن الشيخ تلامذته، فطلب منهم إعراب هذه الجملة: (الإعراب هو تغيير
أواخر الكلم لاختلاف العوامل الداخلة عليها غالبا)، فأخذ الطلبة الكبار في إعرابها، ولما وصلوا إلى كلمة "غالبا" أعربها
بعضهم بأنها تمييز، والبعض الآخر بأنها حال، ولم يرتض الشيخ إجابتهم، فاستأذن الشيخ محمد شارف أستاذه و كان في
بداية الطلب لعلم النحو، فأذن له، فبيّن بأنّ الكلمة منصوبة على نزع الخافض، وأن التقدير ( في الغالب )، ففرح شيخه بذلك 
ولاحظ عليه سمات النبوغ، فعمل على صقلها وبعثها.
- في سنة 1936 تحصل الشيخ على رتبة الإمامة، بعد أن أجرى امتحانا كتابيا، ثم شفويا، ولم يتمكن من وظيفة الإمامة لعدم شغور المناصب، كما ذكر لنا.
- ومن جملة الأسباب التي منعت الشيخ من الالتحاق بوظيفة الإمامة، أن الاستعمار الفرنسي فرض التجنيد الإجباري أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية، فوقع كثير من الشباب تحت الأسر الألماني بفرنسا، وكان حظ الشيخ أن وقع أسيرا معهم فأودع المحتشدات هناك، حيث بقي تحت الأسر من سنة 1939م إلى سنة 1944م، ثم تحت سلطة ومراقبة الاستعمار الفرنسي خلال سنة 1945م.
- غير أن ذلك لم يُعـِـقْـه من مواصلة نشاطه التعليمي، ففي هذا المحتشد التَفَّ حوله عدد هائل من المعتقلين بعد أن أدركوا مكانته العلمية، فكان يلقي عليهم دروسا في الفقه لعامة الناس، ودروسا في النحو لخصوص بعض الطلبة الراغبين في تعلم قواعد اللغة العربية، فكان من جملة الحاضرين أفراد من بلدان كثيرة كالجزائر، وتونس، والمغرب، والسنغال وبعض البلاد الإفريقية والآسيوية.


من أبرز نشاطاته في المعتقل:
1 ـ محافظته على قراءة القرآن الكريم في راتب يحافظ عليه، هو ومن كان معه، يختمون قراءة القرآن مرة كل شهر.
2 ـ تدريسه لمتن ابن عاشر المسمى بـ "المرشد المعين على الضروري من علوم الدين.
3 ـ تدريسه لكتاب "المقدمات الممهدات" في الفقه المالكي لابن رشد الجد،
4 ـ عقده مجلسا لشرح متن الآجرومية في النحو.
وكان يحضر دروسه بعض من لا يفهم العربية، فاتخذ الشيخ من يترجم للناس دروسه إلى اللغة الفرنسية التي يفهمها أغلبهم، لأنهم كانوا تحت سيطرة الاستعمار الفرنسي.


عاد الشيخ محمد شارف إلى الجزائر خلال سنة 1945م، فَـعُـيِّـن مؤذنا في الجامع الكبير في الجزائر العاصمة، ثم تمكن بعد ذلك من الحصول على وظيفة الإمامة في جامع سيدي رمضان في القصبة، وفي الجامع الكبير.
بعد الاستقلال أجرت وزارة الشؤون الدينية امتحانا للأئمة قصد تصنيفهم، وبموجب هذا الامتحان عيِّن في رتبة إمام خطيب، فشغل هذا المنصب وتنقل فيه عبر مختلف المساجد بالجزائر العاصمة، منها جامع كتشاوة، وجامع المدرسة في سيدي امحمد (بلوزداد)، وجامع أبي فارس في القصبة، إلى أن أحيل على التقاعد وهو يشغل نفس المنصب بالجامع الكبير سنة 1987م.
غالب اعتماد الشيخ في دروسه على متون العلم وشروحها، ومن الكتب التي درّسها الشيخ لطلبته وشرحها لهم، وهذه بعضها ـ على سبيل المثال لا الحصرـ: شرح الدرر اللوامع لابن بري في روايتي ورش وقالون عن نافع، متن الخرّاز في رسم القرآن، البيقونية في مصطلح الحديث، متن السنوسية وشرحها، مختصر خليل، رسالة ابن أبي زيد القيرواني، متن ابن عاشر، المقدمة العزية للجماعة الأزهرية، والرحبية في المواريث، ورقات إمام الحرمين في الأصول، ومفتاح الوصول للشريف التلمساني، والمدخل لأصول الفقه المالكي للباجقني، والمقدمة الآجرومية، وقطر الندى، وشذور الذهب لابن هشام، والخلاصة الألفية لابن مالك، ولامية الأفعال له أيضا، والجوهر المكنون في الثلاثة الفنون للأخضري، وبعض كتب العروض، ومتن السلم للأخضري في المنطق، وكتاب إيساغوجي في المنطق أيضا، وغير ذلك من الكتب...
من عجائب تضحياته أنه باع منزله الواسع الرافه الذي كان يسكنه بأعالي بوزريعة ليشتري بدلا عنه منزل أضيق منه، كلُّ هذا ليتمكن للتفرغ لطلبته بمسجده بالعاصمة، و ليقترب من مسجده.
قلّ أن يوجد كتاب في مكتبته العامرة، ولا يوجد عليه تعليقات للشيخ، فهو كثير المطالعة إلى درجة أن أثّر ذلك على بصره، فممّا يجهله الكثير من طلبته أن الشيخ لا يرى إلا بعين واحدة، ومع ذلك فهو لا يصرح بهذا ولا يشكو منه لأدبه ورقة طبعه.
ذكر الدكتور عمار الطالبي أن السبب المباشر الذي دفعه إلى تحقيق كتاب الجواهر الحسان في تفسير القرآن للإمام عبد الرحمن الثعالبي الجزائري، هو دعوة الشيخ محمد شارف إلى الاهتمام بهذا الكتاب، في أحد دروسه الجامعة بالجامع الكبير في العاصمة، فوقع ذلك في نفسه، وانشرح صدره لهذا العمل الجليل، فعزم على تحقيقه، فتم له ذلك بتوفيق من الله تعالى.
 ------
من جريدة البيان الأسبوعية 
و هذا رابط فيديو للقاء موقع ميراث السنة بالعلامة محمد شارف حفظه الله 
http://merathdz.com/Bennar.php?ads=go&BennarID=54
ملاحظة الترجمة منقولة من موقع ميراث السنة للأمانة العلمية
وهدا رابطها   http://www.merathdz.com/play.php?catsmktba=378
أخوكم أبو مروة الجزائري

----------


## أبو شهاب التلمساني

شكرا لك ... بارك الله فيك ... 
 اللهم احفظ علماء الجزائر و اجعلهم ذخرا للإسلام و المسلمين

----------


## نبيل عليش الجزائري

جزاكم الله خيرا 
اللهم احفظ علماءنا و بارك فيهم

----------


## أبومروة

آخر الأخبار عن الشيخ محمد شارف أطال الله في عمره ، أنـــــه يبلغ الآن- 14/03/2008 من العمر مائة وأربعة أشهر حسب مصدر  موثوق من مــشائخنا الفضلاء أحد تلامذته -حفظه الله 
ولعلمكم أن الشيخ الفاضل - حفظه الله - يقيم في سكناه القريب من مسجد الفتح الاسلامي  بباب الواد بالعاصمة الجزائرية
دعوة للقائمين على مسجد الفتح  رجاء نزلوا لنا صوتيات الشيخ المسجلة  والمحفوظة عندكم في مكتبة المسجد جزاكم الله خيرا 
الحاضر يبلغ الغائب .
يوجد حوالي 100شريط  بالمسجد المذكور أعلاه\
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## ابو البراء

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

اخي الحبيب 

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله خيرا، و حفظ الله العلامة الشيخ الجليل ذو النسب الأصيل محمد شارف حفظه الله و نفعنا بعلمه.

و بإذن الله سنقوم بتنزيل أشرطة الشيخ قريبا على موقع ميراث السنة فانتظروا منا الجديد.

----------


## أبومروة

*و بإذن الله سنقوم بتنزيل أشرطة الشيخ قريبا على موقع ميراث السنة فانتظروا منا الجديد.*
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بارك الله فيك ونفع الله بك أخي أبا البراء 
لافض فوك ولاعاش حاسدوك
بشرك الله بالفردوس الأعلى
إنا منتظرون

----------


## أبوطلحة الجزائري

نحن في انتظار رفع دروس الشيخ بارك الله فيكم.

----------

